# new guy



## martial_grappler (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Guys!,

I am a twenty year guy who landscapes for summer and attends university during the fall and winter. As of the past few years I am having trouble losing weight, dieting and working out (too tired to workout after work, and just do not know where to start anymore), you know the usual excuses. I would consider myself very active as I am on my feet 10 hours a day laying interlock, flagstone, and building patios etc. I also do Brazilian Jiu-jitsu. I look forward to learning from you everyone and any advice is more than welcomed! 

Physical Description
Height 5'10
weight 205
Body Fat: 25%


----------



## psychowhite (Jul 1, 2014)

martial_grappler said:


> Hi Guys!,
> 
> I am a twenty year guy who landscapes for summer and attends university during the fall and winter. As of the past few years I am having trouble losing weight, dieting and working out (too tired to workout after work, and just do not know where to start anymore), you know the usual excuses. I would consider myself very active as I am on my feet 10 hours a day laying interlock, flagstone, and building patios etc. I also do Brazilian Jiu-jitsu. I look forward to learning from you everyone and any advice is more than welcomed!
> 
> ...


Welcome brother!!

www.levram.us


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2014)

What's going on, martial_grappler! Glad to have you here.

You've got a busy schedule my man, to want anything is the 1st step. But you already know that.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome, young one.


----------



## The Commissioner (Jul 7, 2014)

Welcome, brother! Sounds like you are moving all hours of the day!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 8, 2014)

Welcome to the community my man


----------



## xstevex59 (Jul 9, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------

